# Cheerleading in UAE



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Hi,

Random request, I Know, but does anyone know of any Cheerleading schools in the UAE or coaches?

Thanks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The one place that springs to mind for asking would be Dubai American Academy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You could always have asked Chris fisher cos he used to hang around with them at the sevens.

But he had to leave....

Sad really, I met him a few times and he made me look like twiggy!


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Oh, OK. I thought this thread was about where you could go and watch nineteen year odl cheerleaders training. But it's not.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You could always have asked Chris fisher cos he used to hang around with them at the sevens.
> 
> But he had to leave....
> 
> Sad really, I met him a few times and he made me look like twiggy!



Ha! Chris has been playing Father Christmas in some shopping centre in the North West for the past few weeks.

Dave Crane was hanging out with the cheerleaders at the Sevens this year...
-


----------

